# Heat Red & White Scrimmage



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MIAMI – The Miami HEAT have announced that all tickets for the HEAT “Red & White” Game presented by Doctors Hospital Center for Orthopedics & Sports Medicine have been distributed. The Red & White Game, an open scrimmage that will include the current 2013-14 roster, will be hosted on Sunday, October 6 beginning at 6:00 p.m. at AmericanAirlines Arena. Doors open at 5:00 p.m. Tickets for the Red & White Game are for general admission with seating in either the 100 Level or the 300 Level.
> 
> “The Red & White Game gives us our first opportunity of the 2013-14 season to re-issue our fraud alert and remind HEAT fans of the potential dangers of purchasing any tickets from third party sources,” said Eric Woolworth, President of The HEAT Group’s Business Operations. “Authentic Miami HEAT tickets don’t grow on trees. Fans that registered for tickets to the Red & White Game on Ticketmaster.com can rest assured they’ll be admitted to AmericanAirlines Arena.”
> 
> *Fans that were unable to secure tickets to the Red & White Game will still have the opportunity to watch a live stream of the scrimmage by logging on to HEAT.com. Beginning at 6:00 p.m., the HEAT broadcasting team led by Eric Reid, Tony Fiorentino and Jason Jackson will anchor coverage via an exclusive broadcast of HEATV on HEAT.com.*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PLEASE FIX YOUR DAMN CAMERA ANGLES THIS YEAR


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

haha, was gonna post the same, then read that Eric, Tony and JJax were gonna be working the game on Heat tv. So it looks like we'll get good camera work and play by play coverage this time and not just the arena feed we had to suffer through last year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yesyesyes: Didn't read that part.

Almost ruined it in the past. Hope we see a lot of LeBreasley. Skillset-wise they're perfect for each other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat.com coverage about to start.

No Oden tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stream working for anyone? Telling me it's not available in my region.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick 44s
> 
> Official word: per NBA rules, the Heat cannot stream the red and white scrimmage outside South Florida area.


I watched it the last two years up here. Bummer. Hope it gets recorded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^that sucks.

Oden, Beasley, Birdman, UD and Mason Jr wont play in this scrimmage.

So this scrimmage just got that much less interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No headband for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice runner by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah immediately got over it upon reading that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah immediately got over it upon reading that.


That and we play tomorrow so its not that much longer a wait.


Rashard living in the corners. A 3 from each side and now fouled shooting a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Justin Hamilton in. westbrook and Drew in as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ switched teams during the timeout and immediately hits a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And JJ hits another 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron about 1-6. That bum.

Nice 3 by Drew II


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with his 4th 3 in the quarter. Double pumped and still went in.

1st quarter done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice looking J by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Wade and Lebron a combined 2-1934

JJ with another 3 off the sick pass from Lebron

Mario 3333

Cole with another nice J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looking over the table at Micky's tv screen to catch an update on the score in the Cowboys/Broncos game. Guess Micky has it on for him.

Shows the importance of this scrimmage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Griffin is pretty damn athletic.

Halftime.

Cole has looked good. 

JJ can still hit 3's in his sleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coaches must have talked highly of Eric Griffin. Eric keeps mentioning him and how he looked in the Bahamas.

Damn, Griffin saw an opening an took off from the dotted line trying to dunk it on Varnado. Got fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, Griffin is athletic as hell. Wade throwing him alley-oops like he's Lebron out there.

Cole with a nice finish over Joel. Now a steal and a eurostep layup.

Griffin just jumped like 3 times at the rim before 3 others jumped once lol. Someone's spot might be in trouble if he can keep this play up throughout the preseason.

11,289 at this scrimmage.

Most impressive player so far has been Norris Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scrimmage over.

Norris Cole and Eric Griffin impressive.

JJ and Rashard were on fire early. 

Bosh looked pretty good as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been raving about Griffin all summer. He was awesome in Summer League and I knew the vets would love running with him. Thought he had a good chance until we signed Beasley and Mason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Happy to hear Cole played well. He, along with Beasley and Oden, is one of the few players on our roster who has a chance of being in the rotation and still hasn't met his ceiling. He was so awful statistically last year that there's almost nowhere to go but up. I'm encouraged by his offseason program this summer. He said he flew one coach down to work on shooting for an extended period of time, then afterwards flew down a ballhandling coach for an equal amount of time. I don't expect him to ever become a consistent facilitator, but if he can hit outside shots at a solid clip both spotting up outside and pulling up in the mid-range, as well as make better decisions when he breaks his man down, he can be a huge boost for us. He showed a lot of good signs in the postseason. There was a stretch around the Bulls series where he was playing absolutely flawless basketball.


EDIT: Was just reading Ethan's blog post and he had this blurb on Cole tonight. Seems NoNo knows what we need.



> 2. Norris Cole looks more comfortable
> 
> The backup point guard has spoken of wanting to be more consistent, pointing to his play in the playoffs. The Heat tasked him this summer with upgrading his mid-range game.
> 
> ...



8 assists for Cole tonight is pretty awesome and surprising. I think Spo said this is the least they've worked on offense at this point in the Big 3 era, so the D should be way ahead of the O. Not to mention I'm sure he was playing with a lot of guys he's not too familiar with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame no Beas or Mase, no Zoden was expected. 

Glad to hear CB was assertive, he needs to be that way more often. We are a worse team when he is passive. Cole needs to continue to improve, sounds like tonight was a good start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The sucky thing is no matter how well and aggressive Bosh plays this preseason, I can't let myself get excited until the regular season. He was beasting last preseason before falling back to passive/awkward Bosh in the regular season.


----------

